# Barebone kit opinion



## thr0xx (May 21, 2007)

hey this barebone kit is on sale till end of tomorrow on tiger direct and it seems to be exactly what i need for a real cheap price. can anyone tell me if this is a bad purchase?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3174615&sku=P459-1232%20B​

keep in mind i already have a updated PSU which i will use in place of the one that comes with it.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually if it will do what you need that ain't bad, it has all the hardware you need to get you up and running less the operating system of course.

I am not a big fan of the motherboard but it will work, the case, I have the exact same one and it has very good airflow, you will have to add 3 case fans, one for the front, one for the rear and one for the side. When I purchased the case only these were included.

Yes throw out the psu that comes with it, mine came with a powmax and there junk, don't even attempt to use it.


----------



## thr0xx (May 21, 2007)

what is not good about the motherboard? ii want to upgrade my geforce 6200 agp video card but i really want to get rid of my dell agp system and go to pci express , i am not a heavy gamer or heavy computer user i just want to get rid of agp.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Pcchips are not known for highend motherboards and lack alot of features for overclockers and highend users.

On a good note I don't see alot of problems with them here on the hardware forum so if you plan on using the computer for general use you will be ok.


----------



## thr0xx (May 21, 2007)

ok thanks for the advice man. one more question, is it hard to install this motherboard? ive never installed one before and dont want to get in over my head


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

thr0xx said:


> ok thanks for the advice man. one more question, is it hard to install this motherboard? ive never installed one before and dont want to get in over my head


Typically with barebones kits the motherboard is preinstalled, and you just have to install the CPU, RAM, HD, etc.

If that's not the case with the one you ordered post back and will help you out.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

PCChips is a subsidiary of ECS, most of them are what you would call "value motherboards". ECS will have the same or similar boards around.

Your hardware is simple to install. Just a routine to follow really. :wink:


----------

